# Ingested piece of vet wrap?



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji's wound I wrote about several days ago was just a bad scrape, not a puncture. I was putting safe ointment on it to speed the healing (which is working very well) and wrapping it in Vet Wrap to prevent him from licking it off, ALWAYS with supervision. Well I was upstairs on the phone and DF didn't realize that Renji removed the Vet Wrap and ate part of it, probably around 1" x 2" or less. At least I think he ate it because the wrap is a bit shorter than I remember and has a hole in it and I couldn't find any other pieces around the house.

Is this something he's going to get a blockage with or should this pass? I'm really worried right now and know the symptoms to watch out for (not passing normal stool, vomiting), but I don't know what the likelihood is of this small piece causing a problem. Do you think by next Sunday, if we don't notice any adverse symptoms and he poops normally, we should be safe?

Well at least his scrape is healing well... SIGH.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Just watch for signs and watch his poop. 

I would think it should pass...was it like the gauze wrap? If it was, luckily, It's pretty flexible and should pass And, since you know he swallowed it, you know what to look for. 

Have fun watching the poop! I'm sure it will pop out sooner or later.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would think it would pass ok but definitely keep an eye on him and make sure he can go. KC once snapped this business end of a plastic spoon right off. I heard the snap and immediately SHOUTED "out" but she had already swallowed. I cant remember exactly how long it took but I think it was passed within 3 days.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree with the others - it should pass no problem since it was such a small piece. I've had this happen a couple times (ok not me personally!







LOL) and both times it passed within 2-3 days. Luckily I had used the hot pink vet wrap so it was very easy to see when it came out....


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

It's black, so it will blend very well, of course. It's the rubbery gauze wrap that sticks to itself. It was not a large piece. He eats raw and typically has very firm poops so I am *hoping* that his diet will help to move things along. Thanks for your response, now I get to play Poop Dissector Extraordinaire...

He was so good with the wrap, too. I would only ointment it and wrap it for a few hours of the day and the rest of the time the scratch was open to air out. And today I decide to be upstairs for a bit and he pulls this stunt when he knows Mom's not around to watch.







Go figure! DF came upstairs and showed me the remaining piece of wrap and I about flipped. Oh well, part and parcel of dog ownership, I guess,


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Maggie has eaten the WHOLE wrap before. She passed it in several days. She's also eaten the whole strap from a bite not collar and passed small pieces, we kept measuring pieces as they came out, even had xrays but it didn't show up on them. She's had a terrrible lick granuloma off and on and when she is on low doses of pred, she'll eat anything. Yesterday she ate half a small sock. We have been very, very fortunate she has passed things over the years. Honestly, I don't see how you can ever know they'll pass it from one time to the next. I think it would depend on the dogs system plus if it balled up or was flat, other foods in their belly etc. etc.
I would check every poop until you see it then you know he is ok and it is out of his system.
What is the safe ointment you are using?
Best of luck!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Quote:KC once snapped this business end of a plastic spoon right off. I heard the snap and immediately SHOUTED "out" but she had already swallowed.


Oh GAWD how scary. I'm glad she passed it. 



> Quote:Luckily I had used the hot pink vet wrap so it was very easy to see when it came out....


I think I'm going to get that color next time. Something bright and obnoxious. And then I'm going to duct tape it to his leg (just kidding).

Thank you everyone! If I find any buried treasure I'll be sure to post.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Lol...Renji and hot pink? Priceless!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: jes,mag,mistyMaggie has eaten the WHOLE wrap before. She passed it in several days. She's also eaten the whole strap from a bite not collar and passed small pieces, we kept measuring pieces as they came out, even had xrays but it didn't show up on them. She's had a terrrible lick granuloma off and on and when she is on low doses of pred, she'll eat anything. Yesterday she ate half a small sock. We have been very, very fortunate she has passed things over the years. Honestly, I don't see how you can ever know they'll pass it from one time to the next. I think it would depend on the dogs system plus if it balled up or was flat, other foods in their belly etc. etc.
> I would check every poop until you see it then you know he is ok and it is out of his system.
> What is the safe ointment you are using?
> Best of luck!


Yikes, the whole wrap! That would freak me out. I called the vet to ask if they could prescribe me something but they never called me back (gee, thanks) so I did some research and found out that those triple antibiotic ointments (that have neomycin, bacitracin, and the other one that I can't remember) are fine to use so long as the dog doesn't ingest a lot of it. So what I've been doing is letting the scratch air out most of the time, then cleaning it and putting the cream on and wrapping it for a few hours, ALWAYS under supervision, and removing the wrap and cleaning away any leftover ointment. I guess now it has to be under MY supervision....


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I know plenty of dogs that live on horse farms that eat vet wrap all the time. (Because people either don't throw it is the trash, OR the dog is a trash diver.) They have always passed it with no trouble. And these are MUCh bigger pieces than you are talking about.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Tracy, whew! That is good news. Well, good for me I guess, but probably not for everyone mysteriously missing vet wraps.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

DM your new title is 

CIS Poop Detective

be sure to wear your latex gloves! LOL


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Doc, after that, I'm taking lots of photos just for you.
















We do have a big ol' box of latex gloves... and I have a real lab coat! And I think I even have a microscope somewhere.....


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh my ... surely a great picture for next year's GSD calander! LOL

You need to have goggles and hair net on too with poor Renji standing to the side all embarressed! Too funny ...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm happy to report that DF found the vet wrap! It was protecting a precious parcel of poop.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done DM! The guys at CIS are proud of you!


----------

